# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Thái Lan  6 ngày giá rẻ chỉ với 7 triệu đồng

## dulichholidays

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm
Ngày khởi hành: Tháng 9,10,11,12
Địa điểm: Bangkok, Pattaya, Thái Lan 
Xuất phát: Hà Nội - Trở về: Hà Nội 
Đơn vị tổ chức: Vina Holiday Travel 
Phương tiện: Máy bay, oto 
Điện thoại: 0422400222 - 0422400333
Hotline: 0125.442.1111 - 01693869999
Giá: 7.690.000 VNĐ 

Tour du lịch Thái Lan trọn gói chỉ hơn 7tr VNĐ cho 1 người, Quý khách đi thăm quan Pattaya, Bangkok, xem biểu diễn Pede, Alcaza Show, mua sắm ở hệ thống các Đại Siêu Thị như Big C, Siam, Palladium, Isetan, siêu thị điện máy Panthip, mua sắm quần áo, đồ linh tinh ở Patunam…Quý khách đăng ký tour du lịch Thái Lan tại Vina Holiday Travel để được hưởng nhiều ưu đãi khuyến mại



*Du lịch Thái Lan năm 2012 5 ngày giá rẻ

VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL NIỀM TIN CỦA MỌI KHÁCH HÀNG

Tel: 0422400222 – 0422400333
100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội

DU LICH - Tour Du Lich Quoc Te, Tour Du Lich Viet, DuLichKyNghi.CoM – - DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, Tour Du Lich Viet, du lich Vina Holiday Travel Viet Nam
Dich vu dat phong khach san | Book Hotels | khach san quoc te | khach san Viet Nam | dat khach san o 180 quoc gia | – VE MAY BAY: Dai ly dat ve may bay gia re Quoc te, Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar*

*Chương trình Tour du lich Thai Lan*

*Ngày 01 Tour du lịch Thai Lan : Hà Nội – Bangkok (Ăn tối)*
Xe của Vina Holiday Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok. Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. Đến Sân bay, Hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan đón đoàn và đưa về nhận phòng tại khách sạn. Ăn tối và tự do nghỉ ngơi.
Du lịch Thái Lan 2012 giá rẻ 6 ngày san bay suvarnabhumi airport bangkok 300x200

Sân bay Bangkok
Ngày 02 Tour Du lịch Thái Lan: Bangkok (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tham quan Hoàng Cung và Chùa Phật Ngọc với các kiểu kiến trúc độc đáo của Thái Lan, Sri Lanka, Campuchia. Tham quan Safari World – vườn thú thiên nhiên nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Quý khách sẽ được xe đưa đi tham quan vườn thú tự nhiên Safari với nhiều loài thú quý hiếm. ăn trưa tại Safari World. Buổi chiều thưởng thức các chương trình biểu diễn của cá heo, điệp viên 007…Trở về khách sạn và ăn tối với món lẩu Sukiyaki.

*Ngày 03 Tour du lich Thai Lan  : Bangkok – Pattaya (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý Hoàng Gia. Ăn trưa và khởi hành đi Pattaya – thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Trên đường đi ghé tham quan trại cá sấu lớn nhất thế giới với hơn 60.000 con. Đến Pattaya nhận phòng tại khách sạn Grand Sole (3 sao) hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pattaya về đêm.

*Ngày 04 Tour du lịch Thai Lan : Pattaya (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan Đảo San Hô bằng tàu cao tốc. Tự do tắm biển và tham gia các môn thể thao dưới nước. ăn trưa. Buổi chiều tham quan Trung tâm Yến Huyết và Làng văn hóa Dân Tộc Noong Nuch với các chương trình biểu diễn văn hoá, đấu võ Thái và các trò biểu diễn đặc sắc của các chú voi. Ăn tối và thưởng thức chương trình Tyffany’s đặc sắc do các diễn viên nam đã giải phẩu thành nữ biểu diễn.

Ngày 05 Tour du lich Thai Lan : Du lịch Pattaya – Bangkok (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Lên đường trở về Bangkok, trên đường đi ghé tham quan trại rắn và trung tâm thuộc da lớn nhất Bangkok. Tham quan Chùa Phật Vàng với tượng Phật bằng vàng thật nặng 5,5 tấn. Sau khi ăn trưa, xe và hướng dẫn sẽ đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm thương mại Maboonklong. Tự do mua sắm tại đây. Buổi tối nhận phòng tại khách sạn The Twin Tower (4 sao) hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối tự túc.

*Ngày 06  Tour du lich Thái Lan : Bangkok – Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tự do mua sắm cho đến khi ra phi trường về nước. Tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe của Vina Holiday Travel sẽ đón và đưa Qúy khách về Hà Nội.

*Giá Tour du lich Thái Lan*

Giá tour tùy thuộc số lượng người tham gia
Tuy nhiên Vina Holiday Travel cam kết mức giá và dịch vụ tốt nhất
Chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0422400222 – 0422400333

----------


## travelbr

tour tốt cho người đi Thái nè

----------


## fairtourshn

up cho bạn lên top  :Smile:

----------

